# A6 2.7t starting issue.



## YASHA7FOLD (Mar 31, 2011)

So I drove my A6 for about an hour one day and parked it for the night. The next morning it wouldn't start. I have checked the fuel pump and it's good to go. Also pulled the fuel return line and am getting fuel out of it. So I pulled the timing covers and checked to make sure the timing was still on and it is. Have since replaced both of the cam sensors. Still nothing. I cave checked for codes. The only thing that came up was a faulty O2 sensor. But I have had that code for a while. I have also pulled the plugs and they are burning clean. So the car just cranks and every so often it sounds like it will fire but it doesn't. Im assuming that it has a crank sensor but my Bentley doesn't mention one. If it does have a crank sensor could that be bad? If anyone has any ideas let me know Thanks.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Dead battery?


----------



## YASHA7FOLD (Mar 31, 2011)

The engine turns over just fine. So its not that simple of a fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Oyeds (Jul 30, 2011)

I've got a 2000 A6 2.8 Avant and had a no start situation. Cranked like crazy, acted like it would start, but wouldn't. Ended up being a faulty temp sender, back by the firewall. Never threw a fault code. New one fixed it.


----------



## YASHA7FOLD (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks I got it fixed. It ended up being the fuel pump. It would pump fuel but didn't have enough pressure. Swapped it out and all was good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Glad it gotten taken care of. :thumbup:


----------

